# Beware of new bios update on MSI z370 sli plus



## UrbanCamper (Apr 5, 2018)

Bios  7B46vA3 is flawed. When you set the voltage it goes way higher then what it is supposed to be. Of course before I installed the new bios, I reset to default. After I installed the new bios I put my awesome overclock of 5.0 on my 8600k back on with the vcore set at 1.320 and the llc set at 5(out of ten). https://valid.x86.fr/llddmv.  The new bios # 7B46vA3 set my vcore to a whopping 1.488v. Kinda freaked me out as that is way too high. So I went back into the bios to check and even though I set the vcore to 1.320v it was at 1.488v. I will not recreate that as I am already afraid it hurt my cpu. 

I will however show you this. First a quick explanation. I can overclock my i5 8600k just by raising the multiplier. I did it and took screenshots with both bios 7B46Va2 and 7B46Va3. Notice the vcore difference.


----------



## mad1394 (Apr 5, 2018)

I never update the bios unless I need to fix a problem. Don't repair something that works.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2018)

UrbanCamper said:


> Bios  7B46vA3 is flawed. When you set the voltage it goes way higher then what it is supposed to be. Of course before I installed the new bios, I reset to default. After I installed the new bios I put my awesome overclock of 5.0 on my 8600k back on with the vcore set at 1.320 and the llc set at 5(out of ten). https://valid.x86.fr/llddmv.  The new bios # 7B46vA3 set my vcore to a whopping 1.488v. Kinda freaked me out as that is way too high. So I went back into the bios to check and even though I set the vcore to 1.320v it was at 1.488v. I will not recreate that as I am already afraid it hurt my cpu.
> 
> I will however show you this. First a quick explanation. I can overclock my i5 8600k just by raising the multiplier. I did it and took screenshots with both bios 7B46Va2 and 7B46Va3. Notice the vcore difference.




Good catch.ty. This could save some people a lot of money


----------



## UrbanCamper (Apr 5, 2018)

mad1394 said:


> I never update the bios unless I need to fix a problem. Don't repair something that works.


I did not post this so you could pat yourself on the back. I posted it to help people.

As far as updating the bios, it claimed to repair some of those security concerns as of late.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 5, 2018)

UrbanCamper said:


> I did not post this so you could pat yourself on the back. I posted it to help people.
> 
> As far as updating the bios, it claimed to repair some of those security concerns as of late.




should also submit a complaint to MSI CC and also their forums if they have forums... We also used to have an MSI rep on these forums here but they keep coming and going.


----------



## UrbanCamper (Apr 5, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> should also submit a complaint to MSI CC and also their forums if they have forums... We also used to have an MSI rep on these forums here but they keep coming and going.


Did that too. Posted on their forums and talked to some rep. He seemed somewhat clueless, but did say he would pass it down the line to Tech. I tried telling him how important this is and that it could ruin peoples cpus. Of course I am most worried about my cpu. 1.488v (way flippin too high) SHOULD NOT have happened when I set the vcore at 1.320 for this overclock(https://valid.x86.fr/llddmv). I have been a loyal MSI customer for years. Maybe it's time for a change.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 5, 2018)

hopefully we can get somebody to confirm this. in the meantime good catch.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 5, 2018)

UrbanCamper said:


> Did that too. Posted on their forums and talked to some rep. He seemed somewhat clueless, but did say he would pass it down the line to Tech. I tried telling him how important this is and that it could ruin peoples cpus. Of course I am most worried about my cpu. 1.488v (way flippin too high) SHOULD NOT have happened when I set the vcore at 1.320 for this overclock(https://valid.x86.fr/llddmv). I have been a loyal MSI customer for years. Maybe it's time for a change.



I had issues with MSI Z370 Gaming M5 BIOS 7B58v12... Went completely unstable.. I think it was an issue with the Microcode update.... voltage was all over the place.

The latest update 7B58v13 fixed it and actually lowered the voltages across the board.

While my voltages never went dangerously high like that I find it strange what happened with your board after they fixed mine...
Like are they starting with a template since they are all similar boards with just slightly different features...
I seriously doubt it's done like that and each board is uniquely configured but.. humans are lazy.


----------



## UrbanCamper (Apr 6, 2018)

I initially made this in post the MSI forums. Several people confirmed they had the same problem on a couple different z370 versions.

Here is the thread if your interested. https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=301987.0


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 6, 2018)

UrbanCamper said:


> I initially made this in post the MSI forums. Several people confirmed they had the same problem on a couple different z370 versions.
> 
> Here is the thread if your interested. https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=301987.0



thanks for that. its nice to see it confirmed with other users before jumping to conclusions so thank you.

hopefully msi gets back to you but i dout they will have any kind of fix within the next 2 weeks so its probably best to just revert back to the bios that works until then.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 25, 2018)

I wish I had read this sooner, would have saved me a lot of headache and I can confirm it is flawed.


----------



## Hood (May 25, 2018)

This is why I don't buy MSI products anymore.  Always some kind of problem.  Twice was enough.  First MSI board would shut down after 10 minutes of gaming due to chipset overheating, unless I pointed a Delta 5000 RPM screamer at it.  My second MSI board would not run RAM over 1333 MHz (it would run at XMP @ 2400 for a while, then revert back to 1333 on reboot).  Never again, MSI.


----------



## bytecodechess (Jun 11, 2018)

Hood said:


> This is why I don't buy MSI products anymore.  Always some kind of problem.  Twice was enough.  First MSI board would shut down after 10 minutes of gaming due to chipset overheating, unless I pointed a Delta 5000 RPM screamer at it.  My second MSI board would not run RAM over 1333 MHz (it would run at XMP @ 2400 for a while, then revert back to 1333 on reboot).  Never again, MSI.



Hi, I just buy an MSI Z370 SLI plus motherboard with an Intel i5 8400 and I am experiencing same problems as you. My PC shutdown after 10 minutes, I know that it is not a problem of CPU temperature but I do not know about chipset overheating. Is this the same model for which you experience these problems?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 12, 2018)

bytecodechess said:


> Hi, I just buy an MSI Z370 SLI plus motherboard with an Intel i5 8400 and I am experiencing same problems as you. My PC shutdown after 10 minutes, I know that it is not a problem of CPU temperature but I do not know about chipset overheating. Is this the same model for which you experience these problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Boot in to the BIOS and compare the version number with that shown in the first post.


----------



## Frick (Jun 12, 2018)

Is this verified with some external measuring tools? I mean it could just be a reading error, couldn't it?


----------

